# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  Giúp cách làm catalog

## seochoikiemgao

các sư huynh chỉ dum cách làm catalogue với nha .về xe hơi toyota đó

----------


## chothuevanphonggiare

sao bạn không nói rõ hơn 1 chút và cũ thể về catalog đó như thế nào, thì mọi người mới giúp bạn đc chứ

----------


## trangna

em làm catolog về toyota,trang a4 ,cach

----------


## masterit3838

làm băng trang a4 ,thiết kế đầy đủ luôn,các pro chỉ em với

----------

